# [?] DCOM Konfiguration für OPC



## Kurt (15 November 2005)

Hallo,

kennt Jemand ein 'schönes' Dokument in dem schrittweise beschrieben ist wie man einen/zwei Rechner konfiguriert um per OPC Daten auszutauschen?
So dass man auch weis was man tut und nicht nur - _haken Sie dort mal und geben Sie da mal frei und tragen Sie da mal ein ..._


kurt


----------



## Question_mark (15 November 2005)

*DCOM Settings bei OPC-Communication*

Hallo Kurt,
vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter :
http://www.opcfoundation.org/Archiv...542ae64636/Using OPC via DCOM with XP SP2.pdf

Wenn auch ewas spärlich in der Erklärung der einzelnen Schritte, aber was besseres habe ich bisher auch noch nicht gefunden. Die Bedeutung der einzelnen "Häkchen" bekommst Du dann eigentlich nur "rückwärts" über das Windows SDK heraus.

Vielleicht auch hier :
http://www.opcactivex.com/Support/DCOM_Config/dcom_config.html

Oder hier :
http://www.advosol.us/p-22-opc-security-analyser.aspx

Alternativ google mal mit folgenden Suchbegriffen :"opc dcomcnfg OR "dcom security".

Um in Delphi die DCOM-Settings z.B. im OnCreate eines Clients zu setzen,
kannst Du so etwas machen :

```
begin
    HR := CoInitializeSecurity(
    nil,                    // points to security descriptor
    -1,                     // count of entries in asAuthSvc
    nil,                    // array of names to register
    nil,                    // reserved for future use
    RPC_C_AUTHN_LEVEL_NONE, // the default authentication level for proxies
    RPC_C_IMP_LEVEL_IMPERSONATE,// the default impersonation level for proxies
    nil,                    // used only on Windows 2000
    EOAC_NONE,              // additional client or server-side capabilities
    nil                     // reserved for future use
    );
  if Failed(HR) then
  begin
    Writeln('Failed to initialize DCOM security');
  end;
end;
```
Hoffe, diese Info's helfen Dir etwas weiter.

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Ich würde kein OPC verwenden:

Funktioniert mit DCOM. DCOM kommt in vielen Unternehmen aus Sicherheitsbedenken nicht zum Einsatz (es sei an das Virus W32.Blaster/Lovsan erinnert, welches sich einer Sicherheitslücke in DCOM bediente). Außerdem bieten weder OPC noch DCOM praxistaugliche Mechanismen des Zugriffsschutzes.


----------



## Kurt (16 November 2005)

@QM
Danke - die Hälfte kenn ich.

@Nobody
meist kann man sich die Sachen nicht aussuchen.

kurt


----------



## Question_mark (16 November 2005)

Hallo,
@Kurt : hoffe doch, die andere Hälfte hat Dich weitergebracht.
@Nobody :


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert mit DCOM


Jein, wenn sich Client und Server auf dem gleichen Rechner befinden funktioniert das auch ohne DCOM. Ob ich diesen Rechner dann allen zugänglich mache, liegt an mir und nicht an OPC oder DCOM.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> DCOM kommt in vielen Unternehmen aus Sicherheitsbedenken nicht zum Einsatz


Weil da mal in den USA eine dusselige Tröte (Du spielst auf den Stromausfall an) gepennt hat, verteufelst Du gleich das ganze Konzept ???


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bieten weder OPC noch DCOM praxistaugliche Mechanismen des Zugriffsschutzes.


Der Zugriffsschutz ist auch in OPC ganz bewusst nicht vorgesehen, dies hat man in weiser Voraussicht dem Betriebssystem und dem kundigen Administrator überlassen, diese Schicht der Administration gehört definitiv nicht zu OPC.

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2005)

Da die Konfiguration von DCOM nicht ganz trivial ist, gehen manche Hersteller von OPC-Server dazu über, eine alternative Lösung zur rechnerübergreifenden Verbindung anzubieten. Anbieter sind hierbei z.B. Softing mit OPC-Tunnel und inray mit OPC tube.


----------



## bimota (18 November 2005)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zugriffsschutz ist auch in OPC ganz bewusst nicht vorgesehen, dies hat man in weiser Voraussicht dem Betriebssystem und dem kundigen Administrator überlassen, diese Schicht der Administration gehört definitiv nicht zu OPC.



Wenn ein sinnvoller Zugriffsschutz ganz bewusst nicht vorgesehen ist, dann meine ich dass man ganz bewusst einen großen Fehler gemacht hat.

Ich denke mal bei der vertrickten DCOM-Konfiguration sehr viele DCOM-Netze so gut wie gar nicht geschützt sind.
Wenn dann per OPC von Hinz und Kunz auf wichtige Daten zugegriffen werden kann, dann finde ich das sehr fahrlässig!


----------

